# Chamois or MF towel to dry



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

As the title says, which do you guys prefer for drying the car after washing it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Definately Micro Fibre..
Hoggy.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Used to swear by chamois, but that's old hat. Takes me 5-10mins to fully dry with a microfibre now - and it's buffed at the same time. Makes sense.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Get yourself an Uber drying towel, you won't find better ..

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-xl- ... p?cPath=64


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

One fo these definitely. (same link as Dooka but his doesn't seem to be working)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-ult ... p?cPath=64


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks metalman ..


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I use an eletric blow dryer on mine and just pat any water thats left on the car using a uber drying towel


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

dooka said:


> Get yourself an Uber drying towel, you won't find better ..
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-xl- ... p?cPath=64


Hi, +1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Paul


----------



## stallentire (Mar 7, 2009)

dooka said:


> Get yourself an Uber drying towel, you won't find better ..
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-xl- ... p?cPath=64


I have brought myself one of these due to the recomendation, all I can say is Fantastic....
never going back to chamois.
After drying the whole car, the towel still felt dry.

Scott


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

stallentire said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself an Uber drying towel, you won't find better ..
> ...


Glad you like it! They're softer than the towels sold for humans!


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Microfibre towel all day mate.

Or should I say, chamois if you want to SPEND ALL DAY getting the water off your car.

I've got the Mequires one, cant remember what it's called but it's amazing


----------



## Koen_dr (Apr 11, 2011)

First rinse with a waterhose on medium power and go up/down, that gets most water off and then big microfiber towel all the way...


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Blow dry first, particularly around rear side window seals that hold loads of water. Then towel dry with a waffle towel. If you don't blow dry the seals and mirrors etc you will keep finding drips re appearing just after you buffed it all dry :evil: or worse just after you have driven up the road, you get new grit on the wet bits and then you go and buff it double :evil: :evil: cos you now have new scratches.

Mermoto


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

if you're overly rich you can use deionised water.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Distilled is better than deionised isn't it? You could go the whole hog and use RO water!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

paulnlowe said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself an Uber drying towel, you won't find better ..
> ...


+1 this does n arff make the job easy!


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

dg74 said:


> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-xl- ... p?cPath=64


I have bought one of these - not used it yet.

Excusing my ignorance - but is it recomended to wash this as you would do a normal house-hold towel?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

yes mate its machine washable.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Use a non-biological detergent though and don't use fabric softener.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Use a non-biological detergent though and don't use fabric softener.


+1 this works for me every time. 
Another tip is if the towel starts getting a bit stiff and is holding the detergent after cleaning you can wash it in white vinegar to release all of the old washing powder. Absolutely stinks but does work.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> Use a non-biological detergent though and don't use fabric softener.


Thats what I do a tip passed on to my by J-i-a-B


----------

